# baby serra



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

what is it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It is young to tell but most likely Serrasalmus Sanchezi...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> It is young to tell but most likely Serrasalmus Sanchezi...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks guys thats 4 people who say sanchezi i just glad its not a rhom


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

put on clear photo.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

my vote would be for a sanchezi as well.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

coloring looks like a san. but Rhoms can have that color too... post another pic...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hard to get good pics of


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> It is young to tell but most likely Serrasalmus Sanchezi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks guys im glad that i got a positive one instead of everyone sayin differnt things lol thanks again


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I am almost positive that it is a sanch...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...Sanchezi.

ID complete.

Closed.


----------

